# Inter-Tech Power Combat 750W



## Freak2011 (1. Februar 2011)

Ist das oben genannte Netzteil echt so grottig oder für den preis total ausreichend??

weitere HW:

GTX 570 Gainward GLH
i7 950
3x2GB DDR3 Ram

usw.

was sagt ihr zu dem Netzteil? raucht es schnell ab oder geht es für die Hardware klar?


----------



## Philipus II (1. Februar 2011)

ist Müll.


----------



## Freak2011 (1. Februar 2011)

Begründung?


----------



## Philipus II (1. Februar 2011)

Mieses Design, miese Komponenten, schafft die Spezifikation nicht, schwache Absicherung.
Kurz: Fast alles ist an dem Teil Mist.


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2011)

zB hier :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...mbat-power-750w-oder-preiswert-vs-billig.html

kurz und knapp: verspricht vielund  hält nichts, kauf dir ein gutes 500W und gut ist, hier hab ich paar genannt : klick


----------



## der_knoben (2. Februar 2011)

Das sollte Bände sprechen: Au-Ja! - Macht der Preis die Leistung? Fünf 700W-Netzteile zwischen 50 und 135 Euro - 16/16

Im Ünrigen sollte man sich, wenn man sich solche HArdware leisten kann, auch ein gutes NT leisten können.
Kaufst ja auch kein Rennwagen mit Plaste-Zylindern, oder?


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2011)

Das Combat Power 750W ist egel in welcher Revision für den Preis totaler Schrott ...  und mit ner GTX570 und nem Core i7 wirds definitiv nix ... sh. mein Test den Piou schon gepostet hat ...


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

ok gut danke 

naja ich hatte nur ein begrenzstes Limit an geld... und da man an Prozi und Graka net sparen wollt!!

gibt es denn ein Gutes Netzteil das mit meiner Hardware klar kommt und nur so 60euro kostet??

und wieviel Watt brauche ich denn wirklich wenn ich die GTX 570 GLH noch übertakte und den Prozi ebenso?? sind da 750W zu viel oder reichen auch 650??


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem??

hat immer hin Bronze 80+

Netzteil 650W Super Flower Amazon 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

aber keine 24pins oder?? wegen Sockel 1366 und Co.

EDIT: HAB DAS HIER GRAD GEFUNDEN!
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001FQRGYQ/...eative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B001FQRGYQ
ist am günstigsten weil ja bei Amazon dann keine Versandkosten sind ^^.
was sagter dazu?


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

solange du nur normal übertaktest, reihen 550W, mehr brauchst du nur für Multi GPU oder sehr extremes Overclocking.

antec new in Netzteile & USV/Netzteile | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Seasonic S12II-620Bronze 620W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

wie gesagt mehr als MAXIMAL 65euro ginge net...


----------



## IceMaster88 (2. Februar 2011)

Dann spar lieber noch n paar Euro und hol dir dann direkt ein gutes NT.
Man sollte nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

dann kauf dir eins der 500W Netzteile aus meinem ersten Posting, das sind einige unter 60€ denn ein gutes 600W für denn Preis wirst du nicht bekommen. Jedenfalls keins das die aufgedruckte Leistung bringen kann.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2011)

Du hast einen Rechner für gute 700-800€ und willst am Netzteil sparen? Definitiv nicht die cleverste Lösung ...

ABER, für 60€ geht schon ein bissle was ...

Antec High Current Gamer 520W

OCZ StealthXStream 2 600W

Beide sind gut bzw. ok ... das Antec ist allerdings noch ein ganzes Stück besser, daher reichen dort auch 520W dicke aus

edit:

Rasurbo Real&Power 550W


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> wie gesagt mehr als MAXIMAL 65euro ginge net...



Dann kauf dir das Antec High Current Gamer. Das wurde hier schon vorgeschlagen.
Die Antec Netzteile sind wirklich gut, erstklassige Seasonic Technik.


Edit:
Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft Rasurbo vorschlagen? 
Die Dinger kommen zwar von HEC haben aber außer ein paar bessere Schutzschaltungen auch nichts.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

gut  und das kommt auch alles hin wenn man die GTX 570 Gainward GLH und den i7 950 und nen hammer Asus 1366 Board und 6GB Exceleram drin hat und auch etwas übertaktet?

z.B. solle der i7 950 standart mäßig mit 4GHz mindestens laufen ^^


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Das Antec bietet 480 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung. Das sollte reichen.

Und bei Hardware solltest du nie am Netzteil sparen.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

ok letzte frage, zu diesem Netzteil, was haltet ihr von dem? das ist wesentlich Preis attraktiver und immerhin von Be Quiet und 530W und glaube die nötigen 24Pins die man braucht.

passt dat? ^^

Netzteil 530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


----------



## Ahab (2. Februar 2011)

Naja die Pure Powers sind nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht DER Burner. Die würde ich eigentlich nur bis maximal 430W in die engere Wahl nehmen. 

Da nimm mal lieber das Antec wie es dir hier schon gefühlte *1000 MAL* empfohlen wurde.  Merke: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Nein. Es bietet nur 420 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung und ist technisch weit vom Antec entfernt.
Die Pure Power Serie ist eigentlich nur für Office Rechner ausreichend und dein Rechner ist weit entfernt davon.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

ma gucken obs das bei Mindfactory steht da ichs Inter-Tech schon in bestellung habe und die bestellung dann ändern würde.


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

420W@12V das sagt wohl alles.

Du willst Ocen, hast Kohle für denn PC aber am NT willst du jeden cent sparen, ach ja hab ja vergessen Netzteil Bring keine FPS, ist somit nutzlos.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> 420W@12V das sagt wohl alles, du willst Ocen, hast Kohle für denn PC aber am NT willst du um jeden cent sparen, ach ja hab ja vergessen Netzteil Bring keine FPS, ist somit nutzlos.



Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Da kauft er sich Hardware für 1000 Euro und beim Netzteil geht das Feilschen los.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

sehe ich das richtig? das ist das angeprisene Antec oder?

HCG 520-EC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

weil dann bestell ichs über Amazon da isses verdammt günstig und keine Versandkosten? ^^


----------



## Ahab (2. Februar 2011)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> ...und nen hammer Asus 1366 Board...



Aber bitte sag jetzt nicht, dass du dir ein RoG Board holst... 

Edit: ja das ist es!


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

Asus P6T SE X58 S1366 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

das ist mein Board !


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

irwas dran auszusetzen? XD

und danke für die tolle beratung auch wenn das gemeckere weg gelassenw erden könnt ^^

ich bin auch nur schüler und musste so schon vergleichen ohne ende wos am günstigsten und besten ist und wenn mir dann son Heini das Netzteil empfiehlt der eig. ahnung hat -.-...


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> irwas dran auszusetzen? XD



Nein das Mainboard ist gut.



Freak2011 schrieb:


> und danke für die tolle beratung auch wenn das gemeckere weg gelassenw erden könnt ^^



Daran hast du selbst Schuld. Kauf dir gleich ein gutes Netzteil. 



Freak2011 schrieb:


> ich bin auch nur schüler und musste so schon vergleichen ohne ende wos am günstigsten und besten ist und wenn mir dann son Heini das Netzteil empfiehlt der eig. ahnung hat -.-...



Gerade weil du Schüler bist solltest du genauer mit deinem Geld haushalten. Ein 1156 System würde auch reichen und du sparst Geld.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

mag stimmen, aber irwie wollt ich was shcön potentes und das istd er sockel 1366 immerhin ^^ da kann selbst Sandy Bridge momentan noch net mithalten weil zu viele Anfänger fehler noch passieren.


----------



## Ahab (2. Februar 2011)

Das hat eine neue Plattform so an sich, da treten gerne mal Fails am Anfang auf.

Aber was die Leistung angeht: ist dir klar, dass ein i7 980X (!) in drei von vier Testszenarien von einem Core i5 2500 geschlagen wird? Von einem i7 950 ganz zu schweigen.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...und-Core-i5-2400-auf-dem-Pruefstand/CPU/Test/


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Sandy Bridge ist aber durchweg schneller und der 1366 ist nur teuer. Er bietet nichts was ein Schüler braucht außer viel Geld verbrennen.


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

Nur das der S1366 nebenbei  ein toter Sockel ist (EOL), im Sommer gibt es denn Nachfolger.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

in nem Bench Test ist der i7 950 in Bereich Gaming etwas fixer als der i5 2500k ich suche mal den Link und editiers


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Das macht aber keinen Unterschied. 
Und ich denke nicht das du Programme nutzt die von HTT profitieren, nur so am Rande.

Edith: Zu lange getippt..


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

naja wayne, neue Hardware hin oder her, alle 2monate kommt immer nen neuer sockel und neuer shit  also mir wurscht die 1366 haben power ohne ende das kann niemand bestreiten!


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Die Power hängt aber nicht vom Sockel ab. Der S1156 hat genau so viel Power.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> also mir wurscht die 1366 haben power ohne ende das kann niemand bestreiten!



Für weniger Geld gibts aber die gleiche und sogar mehr Power. 
Und nur weil die Chipsätze gerade defekt sind kannst du den 1155 trotzdem kaufen. Einfach das Board umtauschen sobald die verbesserten Mainboards da sind.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir das Antec High Current Gamer. Das wurde hier schon vorgeschlagen.
> Die Antec Netzteile sind wirklich gut, erstklassige Seasonic Technik.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das von mir gepostete Rasurbo hat die technische Basis der Cougar A und ist garnicht so übel ... zumindest leistet es das was draufsteht und das auch noch auf nem ganz brauchbaren Niveau  ganz sicher kein "großartiges" Netzteil aber solide und immernoch Universen besser als das Combat Power


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

Hat wer nen Link zu nem test vom i7 950 ? würde gern ma wissen wieviel er unter Last und mit OC an Watt frisst.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das von mir gepostete Rasurbo hat die technische Basis der Cougar A und ist garnicht so übel ... zumindest leistet es das was draufsteht und das auch noch auf nem ganz brauchbaren Niveau  ganz sicher kein "großartiges" Netzteil aber solide und immernoch Universen besser als das Combat Power



Das weiß ich. Aber trotzdem ist es vom Cougar A noch ein Stück entfernt und die Cougar A sind Netzteile deren Design bis 450 Watt entwickelt wurde. Wie quetscht Rasurbo da also deutlich mehr raus?
Das kann nur zu Lasten der Qualität und der Beständigkeit gehen.

Auch wenns besser ist als das Combat -- gibts eigentlich auch schlechtere?  -- gibts in der Preisklasse besser Netzteile als Rasurbo.



Freak2011 schrieb:


> Hat wer nen Link zu nem test vom i7 950 ? würde gern ma wissen wieviel er unter Last und mit OC an Watt frisst.



Der zieht schon einiges daher würde ich an deiner Stelle auch Abstand von 4GHz nehmen. Mit 3,5GHz ist der ebenfalls sehr schnell und braucht nur halb soviel Strom.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

ja ok das bringt mir nu aber gar nichts die Info, sry.

ich will Zahlen wissen wieviel er bei 3,5GHz und bei 4Ghz schluckt.


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

@Freak http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=i7+950+benchmark


@Threshold

dann lieber das, Basis ist Cougar Power bis 550W taugt das Design auch 

AeroCool E85 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

hier noch was billigeres 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a570743.html

review sieht aber okay aus
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Aerocool-E80-600-Power-Supply-Review/1125/7


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

dein link zeigt mir kein Bild an zum Stromverbrauch ^^

und gegoogled hab ich schon !


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

also normal unter volllast verballert er so 250Watt, und unter OC??

und allein die GTX570 GLH verbraucht mit oc locker 350Watt o.O da brauch man schon nen 600Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Auf 3,8GHz übertaktet zieht der 950 etwa 100 Watt mehr aus dem Netzteil als unübertaktet.
Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: Gehobene Mittelklasse: Core i7-950 im Test


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

@Freak2011 250W, das gesamte System vielleicht aber ganz bestimmt nicht die CPU alleine 

Test: Prozessoren 2010 (Seite 29) - 24.12.2010 - ComputerBase

und hier gibt es einen ändern Button doppelpostings sind unerwünscht!


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> das gesamte System vielleicht aber ganz bestimmt nicht die CPU alleine



doch doch. Die CPU alleine zieht 100 Watt mehr wenn du auf 4GHz kommst. Das weiß ich da ich selbst ein 1366 System besaß und die Augenbrauen hochgezogen habe als ich den Stromverbrauch mal gemessen hatte.

Guck dir doch die Werte an. Übertaktet unter Last 100 Watt mehr als nicht übertaktet. Die verbaute Hardware war im Test die gleiche.


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

ich meinte dich nicht Threshold  sonst ja beim Ocen ist alles möglich hängt vom Vcore ab und beim i7 kann das Extrem werden.

Das jetzt noch mit einem 10€NT zu versuchen ist  aber soll er mal machen kommt beim Ocen sowieso nicht weit mit einem Pseudo 600W Netzteil


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2011)

@ Thereshold

Klaro gibts bessere Netzteile und mein Vorschlag war ja auch primär das Antec HCG 520W (bis 60€ aktuell definitiv das beste am Markt) ... aber die Plattform der Cougar A taugt auch noch für ein paar W mehr, ähnlich wie beim PurePower, wobei bei denen das Prädikat "gut" deutlich weiter unten angesetzt ist (350W) ...


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> ich meinte dich nicht Threshold  sonst ja beim Ocen ist alles möglich hängt vom Vcore ab und beim i7 kann das Extrem werden.



Das 1366 System hat übertaktet Strom ohne Ende gezogen. Das war schon fast peinlich, weil alle immer über AMD meckern. 
Deshalb hab ich es sehr schnell wieder abgestoßen und ein 1156 System gekauft. Gleiche Leistung, weniger Stromverbrauch, günstiger.
Mein neues Sandy System ist noch besser, noch weniger Stromverbrauch noch schneller. Bei meinen 4,4GHz kommt kein i7 9xx mehr hinterher auch der 980X nicht mehr.



poiu schrieb:


> Das jetzt noch mit einem 10€NT zu versuchen ist  aber soll er mal machen kommt beim Ocen sowieso nicht weit mit einem Pseudo 600W Netzteil



Das verstehe ich einfach nicht. Von 4GHz reden und dann ein Combat Power kaufen, das vielleicht 350 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene besitzt.
Das wäre ja eine lustige Übertaktung geworden. 

Wenn du wirklich auf 4GHz kommen willst und eventuell eine GTX 570 verbauen willst dann solltest du ein 600 Watt Netzteil nehmen, wie das Antec True Power New oder High Current Gamer.
Die kosten aber um 80 Euro.




Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Thereshold
> 
> Klaro gibts bessere Netzteile und mein Vorschlag war ja auch primär das Antec HCG 520W (bis 60€ aktuell definitiv das beste am Markt) ... aber die Plattform der Cougar A taugt auch noch für ein paar W mehr, ähnlich wie beim PurePower, wobei bei denen das Prädikat "gut" deutlich weiter unten angesetzt ist (350W) ...



Dass du auch eher das Antec nehmen würdest hab ich gelesen. Daher verstehe ich auch nicht wieso du dann noch so ein Netzteil wie das Rasurbo mit ranhängen kannst. Bis 60 Euro gibts nicht viele gute Netzteile die einigermaßen Leistung haben um das zu schaffen was der TE will.

Ich an seiner Stelle würde einfach mehr Geld ausgeben und ein 600 Watt Gerät kaufen.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

also da man ja das Aerocool Netzteil nannte was 55euro kostet wollte ich fragen, ob das denn für mein System mit CPU OC und ein bisschen GPU OC ausreicht?? ansonsten lasse ich die bestellung so und lasse es drauf ankommen mit dem Inter-Tech weil ich hab halt echt net die Kohle mehr, kann man sagen was man will.

Und dadurch das das Aerocool nur 1PCie Stecker hat, heißt das jetzt was genau?? das die Graka nicht genug strom kriegt doer ich später keine USB 3.0 PCIe Karte zustecken könnte??


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

@Threshold ja die teile sind in dem Punkt einfach 

Test: Intel Core i7 920, 940 und 965 Extreme Edition (Seite 27) - 03.11.2008 - ComputerBase


@Freak na dann bin ich mal gespannt wann und ob du dir einen neuen PC kaufen musst 

wenn man etwas macht, dann richtig und was du da vor hast... ach lassen wir das.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Bei Computerbase ist das sogar noch extremer. Da sins 120 Watt mehr Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

könnt mir jez einer noch mal meine frage zum Aerocool Netzteil beantworten?..


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Ich würde es nicht kaufen wenn das deine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

Ich auch nicht und empfehlen werde ich dir das bestimmt nicht, aber theoretisch sollte es genügen.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass du auch eher das Antec nehmen würdest hab ich gelesen. Daher verstehe ich auch nicht wieso du dann noch so ein Netzteil wie das Rasurbo mit ranhängen kannst. Bis 60 Euro gibts nicht viele gute Netzteile die einigermaßen Leistung haben um das zu schaffen was der TE will.
> 
> Ich an seiner Stelle würde einfach mehr Geld ausgeben und ein 600 Watt Gerät kaufen.


 
Naja, weil eben das Rasurbo das packt was draufsteht habe ich es genannt und Simon von PC-Max hat neulichst nochmal nachgemssen und im CB Forum bestätigt das die Werte ok sind ... nicht fantastisch aber gut und brauchbar ... 

Aber mehr ausgeben wäre selbstverständlich deutlich sinnvoller, für 20-30€ mehr bekommt man schon ein richtig gutes und bei dem Rechner angemessenes Netzteil ...

@ TE ...

Bei Aerocool wäre ich vorsichtig ... ich persönlich würde es auch nicht unbedingt kaufen ...


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

oh man ich krieg kopfschmerzen XD!

kack PC geschichte...man.

also ich brauch ein netzteil 600W für Max. 65 euro?? gibt es da nu etwas was man mit entgültig empfehlen kann?

weil dann kann ich diese geschichte hier mit gutem gewissen abhaken.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Wieso bestellst du nicht einfach ein S1156 System oder so und dann haste auch genug Kohle über für nen anständiges NT.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Naja, weil eben das Rasurbo das packt was draufsteht habe ich es genannt und Simon von PC-Max hat neulichst nochmal nachgemssen und im CB Forum bestätigt das die Werte ok sind ... nicht fantastisch aber gut und brauchbar ...


 
Ein Pure Power 530 Watt packt auch das was auf dem Label draufsteht. Aber deswegen würde ich es mir trotzdem nicht in den Rechner bauen. Schon gar nicht wenn ich auf 4GHz übertakten will.
Was die CPU da mehr an Strom zieht haben ja jetzt alle gelesen. 
Und bei 4GHz sind in etwa 150 Watt mehr als mit Standardtakt. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Aber mehr ausgeben wäre selbstverständlich deutlich sinnvoller, für 20-30€ mehr bekommt man schon ein richtig gutes und bei dem Rechner angemessenes Netzteil ...



Da sind wir einer Meinung. 

Ich würde einfach 20 Euro mehr ausgeben und ein gutes 600 Watt Gerät kaufen.
BeQuiet ist auch OK. Es muss ja kein Kabelmanagment sein.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2011)

Oder er machts noch sinnvoller und kauft sich ein AM3 System und nen schönen Phenom II 1090T für 180€  und dazu ein leckeres Antec High Current Pro 750W


----------



## BobKelso (2. Februar 2011)

Wenn das Geld so knapp ist, einfach mal hier im Marktplatz schnüffeln. ein gutes gebrauchtes wirst Du für 60 euro sicherlich finden.


----------



## Ahab (2. Februar 2011)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> könnt mir jez einer noch mal meine frage zum Aerocool Netzteil beantworten?..



Wie wäre es denn, wenn du den Rat, den dir Poiu und Erzbaron hier erteilen, nämlich auf das Antec zu setzen, einfach mal reflektieren würdest?! 

Stattdessen "schleppst" du hier immer wieder neue Netzteile an und fragst, wie die denn so sind. Im Gegensatz zu dem "Kenner", der dir ein 750W Netzteil für 40€ empfiehlt, haben die beiden Ahnung von der Materie! 

Auch wenn es nicht durchgehend so wirkt, wir versuchen dir hier ernsthaft zu helfen! Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass das, was dir HIER empfohlen wird, brauchbar ist! Und hättest du dich vorher mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt, was man von jemandem bei dem das Geld nicht auf Bäumen wächst, wohl auch erwarten kann, hättest du dir auch kein viel zu teures S.1366 System geholt. Du hast ganz einfach den Karren in den Dreck gesetzt. Deshalb nimm dir das, was dir hier gesagt wird zu Herzen! 

Ich will dir nur noch einen Tipp geben: was nichts kostet, ist nichts wert! Das passt in jeden Bereich. Und angesichts der Tatsache, dass ein wertiges (!) 750W Netzteil mehr als 150€ kostet, SIND 40€ NICHTS und damit das gesamte Konzept nichts wert, ergo Schrott!

Ich rate dir den ganzen Krempel abzubestellen und von vorne anzufangen!


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

naja gut... dann werd ich mal gucken wie ich das mache... und bestelle das Netzteil ab und schaue nach nem vernünftigen 600Watt teil.

gibts besondere Merkmale auf die ich achten sollte für die verteilung von strom bei meiner Konfig? z.B: bestimmte Pin anzahl, wieviel PCIe anschlüsse jor und z.B: das mit dem 12V.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Alle aktuellen Netzteile entsprechen der ATX Spezifikation die du brauchst. Du kannst also kein "falsches" kaufen.
Wichtig ist nur dass du kein Müll kaufst.


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

mach doch einfach so ohne das der Thread hier Explodiert. 

gehe in denn Thread:

Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

lass dir dort ein System zusammenstellen und melde dich dann wieder hier wenn das System Fest steht, wir nennen dir dann 2-3 Gute oder suchen aus dem shop eins wo du bestellst.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2011)

Also die grundsätzliche Empfehlung bleibt auf jeden Fall bestehen ... bestell den ganzen Kram wieder ab und stell dir ein vernünftiges System mit ner brauchbaren Plattform zusammen und nicht dem teuren S1366 ... für erheblich weniger Geld kannst du quasi die gleiche Leistung bekommen ... ala Core i5 750 oder Core i7 860 oder auch AMD Phenom II 1090T


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

das abbestellen ist nu zuspät da die HW schon hier liegt nur das Netzteil und Gehäuse noch net <.<..sie sind noch offen also ist das nun egal.

Erzbaron, meine wirklich letzte frage dann hat sich das für mich, wäre das für meine vorhaben ok? wie gesagt ich will eh nix hardcore übertakten und muss ja noch net ma 4GHz beim Prozi sein, ist nur ein Wunsch gedanken.

Du ahst ja das noch empfohlen und das wäre auch noch in meinem Preislimit

OCZ Netzteil StealthXStream 2 600W 2x PCIe, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

absegnung ode rnicht? ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Jaa das is schon OK. Zwar auch nix besonderes aber immerhin besser als dein Combat-Explodiert-Teil


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2011)

Bestell das Antec High Current Gamer 520W und fertig ... das ist besser als das OCZ ... und wenn zu doch mehr Geld ausgeben willst nehm das Antec True Power New 550W


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

ok, aber sind wir nicht an dem Punkt angelegt wo wir sagten, Das system ist so Stromhungrig das 600watt schon eher sinn machen? Weil dann wäre doch das OCZ besser?

 verwirrung pur, sry...ich bin anstrengend ich weiß.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Da kannst du auch gleich das Aerocool nehmen. 

Kauf dir entweder das High Current oder das True Power New.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2011)

Du könntest tatsächlich ne Frau sein 

Das OCZ wurde mit 600W empfohlen weils technisch lange nicht so gut ist wie das Antec High Current Gamer 520W ... 

Aber grundsätzlich wäre ein 550W oder 600W sicherlich nicht verkehrt, aber die passen nicht ins Budget, also musst du nen Kompromiss eingehen ... und wenn der Kompromiss Antec High Current Gamer 520W heisst solltest du damit gut leben können ... 

Bedenke, nur weil 750W oder 600W draufstehen sagt das mal sowas von garnix über die Qualität des Netzteils aus


----------



## Ahab (2. Februar 2011)

Antec High Current Gamer oder True Power New.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

ok... also trotz der 520 watt werde ich es packen den i7-950 bis 3,5GHz und die GTX 570 GLH vielleicht auch noch minimal zu takten?...


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2011)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Ja..


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

ja..,


----------



## Ahab (2. Februar 2011)

Ja...


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Besser als das Combat Power oder das Pure Power auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

ok gut  wehe nicht ich verklage euch auf "Kleiner junge ganz traurig weil nix geht"-Geld XD!


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube dat wird nix.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

naja bin gespannt wie recht ihr mit eurer empfehlung habt ich werds euch berichten.


----------



## Ahab (2. Februar 2011)

Großer Gott...  Wir haben es geschafft.  Du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

wenns doch probs gibt, ginge dieses hier denn auch als notlösung?

Corsair CX600W 600W PC-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

oder isses sogar besser? XD!


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Das Corsair ist schon alt das Antec ist klar besser.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

ok gut danke, dann probier ichs mim ANtec ^^ dachte nur weil Corsair ja ne gute Marke istd as es vllt. ne gute Lösung wäre.

EDIT:

hier mal 2 Links mit dem Stromverbrauch meiner Hardware... das wird echt knappw erden.

http://www.hardware-mag.de/artikel/prozessoren/gehobene_mittelklasse_intel_core_i7-950_im_test/11/

http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/gainward_geforce_gtx_570_glh_test/index12.php

Nur zum verständniss (immerhin mag ich auch noch lernen) als ihr von diesen ausgangs Watt von 12V gesprochen habt meintet ihr da immer diese Combined Watt zahl?? weil die is bei Antec bei 487 gelistet. und ich glaubd as packts Netzteilchen doch net wenn der Prozi mit 3,5Ghz läuft und die Graka auch nen mini OC hat und beides ma unter vollast steht?...


----------



## Philipus II (2. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt: Mehr Leistung als das Antec HCG 520 gibts für den Preis einfach nicht. Das wird schon laufen.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Es wurde doch nun oft genug gesagt das es reicht oder? 

Zudem ist Leistung die das Netzteil zur Verfügung stellt nicht gleich Verbrauch der am Ende rauskommt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> Nur zum verständniss (immerhin mag ich auch noch lernen) als ihr von diesen ausgangs Watt von 12V gesprochen habt meintet ihr da immer diese Combined Watt zahl?? weil die is bei Antec bei 487 gelistet. und ich glaubd as packts Netzteilchen doch net wenn der Prozi mit 3,5Ghz läuft und die Graka auch nen mini OC hat und beides ma unter vollast steht?...



Heutige Hardware braucht meist nur noch die 12 Volt Leitung. Daher sollte diese möglichst stark sein. Das Antec hat genügend Leistung auf der 12 Volt Leitung.
Der Nachteil beim 1366 ist dass es schon im Idle eine Menge Strom braucht.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

jop schon gelesen, aber naja Papa zahlt strom  auch wenn er mich köpft und ich hocke ja nu keine 8std am tag vorm PC also da wirds schon passen, wie gesagt solang ihr ja abgesegnet habt das meine Hardware das alles packt isses ja ok ^^.

und Drecksmist, Mindfactory hat genau heute das Inter-Tech los gesendet -.- ich könnt kotzen also gleich wenn es wiederkommt, zurück schicken und nen anderes aussuchen >.< shit Tag heute!

weiß einer ob man bei Mindfactory bei rückversand von undgeöffneter Sachen Versandkosten hat oder übernimmt die MF?


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> und Drecksmist, Mindfactory hat genau heute das Inter-Tech los gesendet -.- ich könnt kotzen also gleich wenn es wiederkommt, zurück schicken und nen anderes aussuchen >.< shit Tag heute!



Normalerweise informiert man sich ja auch bevor man was kauft und nicht danach.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

informiert hab ich mich genug nur das passiert wenn man Blind leuten vertraut die sagen sie haben schon 25jahre erfahrung im PC zusammenstellen...-.-


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Du hast also den "Fachmann" von Computershop gefragt?
Die haben meist keine Ahnung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Februar 2011)

meine mama kann auch pc zusammenstellen 
man nehme pc2 von der aldi palette und stelle ihn auf den wagen neben pc1 

wegen den rücksendekosten würde ich mal bei mf auf der seite schauen, wenn sie nen rücksendeformular anbieten etc... das du nur aufs paket kleben musst sollten sie die kosten übernehmen, die male wo ich bei mf was zurückgegeben habe hab ich es in der filliale vorbeigebracht


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

nein nicht ganz eher den Arbeitskollegen meines Vaters der Hobbyschrauber ist und schon etliche PCs zusammenbaute, vllt. war er auch eifnach nur genervt wollts hinter sich bringen mit dem hardware zeug suche und hat mir dann dieses empfohlen wegen Schüle rund wenig geld und so.

Er meinte ja, "ja fürn anfang ohen OC reicht das Netzteil locker und wenns ma abraucht ist doch egal dann kriegste durch Garantie nen neues."


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> nein nicht ganz eher den Arbeitskollegen meines Vaters der Hobbyschrauber ist und schon etliche PCs zusammenbaute, vllt. war er auch eifnach nur genervt wollts hinter sich bringen mit dem hardware zeug suche und hat mir dann dieses empfohlen wegen Schüle rund wenig geld und so.



Was baut der denn für PCS zusammen? 



Freak2011 schrieb:


> Er meinte ja, "ja fürn anfang ohen OC reicht das Netzteil locker und wenns ma abraucht ist doch egal dann kriegste durch Garantie nen neues."



Selbst für den Anfang reicht es nicht weils einfach keine Leistung auf der 12 Volt Schiene hat.
Und was nützt es dir wenn du ein neues Netzteil bekommst weils abgeraucht ist, aber die defekte Hardware nicht ersetzt wird, die es beim Abrauchen zerstört hat.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

jop deswegen schicke ichs ja jetzt auch gleich wenns ankommt zurück -.- zwar stressig aber naja...

nunja er hat selbst 3 Gamer Pcs mit Sockel 1366, GTX 465-GTX480 zuhause stehen und allen möglichen Pipapo o.O!  also ahnung hat er denke mal schon nur ich denke mal er wollt mein generve schnell los werden XD!


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Selbst wenn ich einen anderen zum Kotzen finde empfehle ich ihm nicht das Combat Power. 

Wenn du mal wieder bei ihm bist dann frag ihn wieso du das kaufen solltest.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Kann er sich 3 teilen oder wieso braucht er drei Gamer-PCs? 

Wär aber lustig wenn in den PCs auch solche Explodier-Netzteile drin sind.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. Februar 2011)

hmm kA was genau noch in denen drinsteckt. aufjedenfall selbste gebaute Waküs und so...

ne für seine Frau und sienen Sohn ^^


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Selbstgebaute WaKü? 
Benutzt er als Kühlmedium Bier? 

Ja wenn du bei ihm bist dann frag ihn was er verbaut hat, oder schau selbst nach.


----------



## Philipus II (2. Februar 2011)

Es ist nichtmal so selten, dass Hobbybastler minderwertige Netzteile verbauen. Ich selbst baue ja auch hin- und wieder für Bekannte, da ist die Verlockung, am Netzteil zu sparen, durchaus vorhanden. Die Käufer wollen ja nur billig. Und der Bastler will ein gutes Angebot abgeben.

Ich weigere mich dann aber immer. Geht nämlich was kaputt, hab' ich den Ärger. Für den gegenwert eines Kastens tu' ich mir das net an.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Februar 2011)

Seh ich ganz ähnlich, ich baue allerdings sogar professionell auf nebenberuflicher Basis PCs ... und ICH diktiere was drin steckt ... vom Käufer kommt nur geplanter Verwendungszweck und das Budget ... und wer damit nicht klarkommt muss halt z.b. bei CSL-Computer kaufen (und kommt nach spätestens einem Jahr trotzdem wieder angekrochen )


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Beim Netzteil wird gerne gespart da es ja eh nicht weiter auffällt, solange alles läuft.
Da wird gerne mal mit den 750 Watt geworben und nicht gesagt dass sie vom Combat Power kommen.
Ich muss da nur dieses Angebot angucken.
ANKERMANN-PC GT430 Black Edition AM3 AMD Athlon II X4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

von diesem Thread.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...d-praxisprobleme/138955-neuer-pc-gesucht.html

Athlon X4, GT 430 drin aber 750 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Philipus II (2. Februar 2011)

Bei solchen Netzteilen braucht man auch 750W nominal, damit man 300W nutzen kann. Von daher...


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2011)

aber feuerwerk im PC ist auch schön  

YouTube - AXP PSU


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Schickes Video. 

Aber der Spruch irritiert mich.


> Dieses Video ist nicht gelistet. Nur Nutzer, die über den Link verfügen, können es anzeigen



Hat sich da etwa der Hersteller beschwert?


----------



## Philipus II (2. Februar 2011)

tja, die müssen die magic smoke Behälter halt wie die Konkurrenz mit dickerer Wand bauen


----------



## Freak2011 (8. Februar 2011)

So sollte ja bericht erstatten, ich musst nu doch das Combat Power einbauen...

aaaber ich muss eure zweifel überlegen, es läuft alles seit 4tagen stabil jeden tag das ding mal unter vollast gebracht und keine abstürze, Crysis auf Ultra gespielt...NIX also ich weiß nicht was ihr mit euren Netzteilen macht aber irwas aufjedenfall falsch, denn meines macht keine faxen!!

CPU ist auf 3,2GHz getaktet die GLH brauch ich net takten jor und das Netzteil lebt immer noch !


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (8. Februar 2011)

Ja noch lebt es, dass Problem wird erst später auftauchen. Weil es dann unter Umständen zu heiß wird, dann gibt es den sogenannten blauen Blitz und dann weißt was los ist. 

Kauf dir lieber ein vernünftiges Be Quiet Netzteil, am besten Dark Power...obwohl Straight Power geht auch.

Ich hab jetzt mein Straight Power E6 600 Watt, ne ganze Weile drinne (ca. 2 Jahre) und NIE auch nur ein Problem gehabt, gibt immer noch sauber den Strom und da mach ich mir recht wenig Sorgen.

Gruß. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

3-2-1-Peng ... der gesamte Rechner im Eimer 

Wenn du meinst das du mit dem Ding leben kannst/willst dann tu das auf eigne Verantwortung ... wir haben dir die Gründe dargelegt warum das Ding absoluter Crap ist ... aber wenn du Bock hast kannste ja ne TOP Usermeinung schreiben damit ich noch mehr Zulauf wegen kaputter Rechner hab  tu alles für meinen Umsatz ... dann kann ich mit 50 in Rente gehen und mir 5 Frauen parallel leisten ...


----------



## Freak2011 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich sagte niemals das ich jahrzehnte mit Leben will 

nur für 1-2 Jahre wirds halten, meine Kühlung ist hervorragend platziert und das ding ist kühl wie nen Eisblock ! also das Netzteil.

ich werds ja sehen, vllt. hab ich ja auch einfach nen gutes erwischt.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

... abwarten und Tee trinken ... aber jammer nicht rum wenn dein gesamter Rechner übern Jordan geht ... sind ja nur geschätzte 1000€ die du ausgegeben hast


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

Kann sein dass du ein vergleichsweise gutes Exemplar erwischt hast aber trotzdem wird das Combat an seiner oberen Leistungsgrenze laufen und früher oder später wird es aufplatzen.
Wenn du Glück hast bleibt die übrige Hareware heil, wenn nicht dann hast du 1000 Euro in den Wind geschossen.


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (8. Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal eher, wenn das so günstig ist, wird wahrscheinlich auch entweder schlechtere Einzelteile verbaut worden sein oder generell schlechte Teile.

Warum ein Be Quiet! z.B. teurer ist, dass sieht man schon auf den ersten Blick, man sieht das es mit viel Aufwand gebaut worden ist und innen drin sieht es genauso toll wie außen aus, einfach einwandfrei.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle niemals an einem Netzteil spare, der hängt am Strom und kann unter Umständen sogar dein Leben kosten oder auch der anderen (verursachter Brand durch sowas).

Wenn du es noch zurück geben kannst, mach es, leg mehr Geld drauf und sei dir sicher, dass du auf der sicheren Seite bist.

Gruß. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## Freak2011 (8. Februar 2011)

wie gesagt es sollte eh übergang sein bis ich genug kohle beisammen hab!  und dafür reichts alle male, desweiteren hab ich ne Bestätigungs Mail von MF das es einwandfrei laufen sollte also bin ich abgesichert bei schäden.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

Inwiefern bist du "abgesichert"? Wenn dir das Ding durchbrennt und deinen ganzen Rechner kaputt macht ersetzt MF dir ganz genau das Netzteil ... nicht mehr und nicht weniger ... einzig deine Hausratversicherung ersetzt dir evtl. was ... kommt auf den Vertrag an

Aber wenn du meinst


----------



## Freak2011 (8. Februar 2011)

Nein, MF bestätigte mir das das Netzteil läuft ohne schaden auf andere Komponenten zu verteilen und trofft das doch ein, liegts bei MF dies zu ersetzen, bzw der Netzteil Hersteller muss dann dafür grade stehen wenn sein Netzteil andere hardware in mitleidenschaft zieht <.<...alles genaustens drüber informiert.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

... und zu Ostern kommt der Osterhase und malt deine Eier an 

Naja ... viel Spass mit dem Combat Power ... ich träum mal noch ein bissle von meiner Rente mit 50 und den 5 heißen Mädels die ich mir dann "leiste" 

edit: wobei ... GxGamer wollte mir auch nicht glauben das sein altes Trust Netzteil ganz übler Schrott ist ... frag ihn mal was er mitlerweile für ein NT hat ...


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo Threadersteller,

ich geb dir mal einen guten Rat:

Hör auf Erzbaron!
Ich war mal genauso wie du und habs ignoriert und fand mein Netzteil von Trust ganz toll. War mir doch egal was er hier sagt, pöh. Mein Rechner ist andauernd abgeschmiert, aber liegt garantiert nicht am Netzteil hab ich mir gedacht...

Im Endeffekt lags dann doch am Netzteil, weil es sämtliche Grenzwerte sprengt, wie ich vor kurzem dank Multimeter feststellen musste. Hätt ich gleich auf ihn gehört, hätt ich mir viele Abstürze sparen können.

So long 

Edit: Ich seh ja grad das Erzbaron meinen Namen schon genannt hat


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> wie gesagt es sollte eh übergang sein bis ich genug kohle beisammen hab!  und dafür reichts alle male, desweiteren hab ich ne Bestätigungs Mail von MF das es einwandfrei laufen sollte also bin ich abgesichert bei schäden.


 
Was sollen die auch sonst schreiben?
Würden sie schreiben dass sie Schrott verkaufen würden sie angreifbar für Klagen sein also müssen sie schreiben, dass allles was sie verkaufen super ist.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... frag ihn mal was er mitlerweile für ein NT hat ...


 
Tronje? 
Oder doch MS Tech?


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tronje?
> Oder doch MS Tech?



Erst Xilence und nun Raurbo  

Verwende NUR Top-Marken


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

Rasurbo ist immerhin von HEC. Zumindest explodiert das Mainboard nicht mehr wenn das NT hochgeht.


----------



## Strahleman (8. Februar 2011)

User-Naivität auf 13 Seiten verteilt... Respekt 
Da fragst du schon, wie das Netzteil ist, bekommst von Experten eine deutliche Warnung vor dem Ding und kaufst es dann doch? Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich so viel Geld in einen PC stecken würde, dann würde ich auch noch 30 Euro mehr für ein ordentliches Netzteil investieren.

Natürlich mag das Combat Power laufen und kühl sein und keiner kann dir sagen, was in 1 Jahr oder in 3 Jahren passiert. Vielleicht läuft es, vielleicht hast du dich bis dahin schon schwarz geärgert, dass du nicht auf die anderen gehört hast. Aber das sehen wir ja dann, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Philipus II (8. Februar 2011)

Mei, er will halt einen Grund, sich bald wieder neue Hardware zu leisten


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2011)

So kann man die Wirtschaft auch ankurbeln


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Erst Xilence und nun Raurbo
> 
> Verwende NUR Top-Marken


 
wobei dein Xilence (das du ja von der PCGH bekommen hast ... so vonwegen Abstürze und so ) ist eigentlich ganz spannend ... zwar ein Abklatsch von Enhance (CM Silent Pro, Sharkoon Rush Power) aber ein durchweg brauchbares Andyson ... und das Rasurbo ist sowieso ganz nice ... finde ich zumindest 

Irgendwie freut mich es aber trotzdem das du mir nun zustimmst 

Ich liebe es recht zu haben 

@ Simon

Das CP750W war bei mir nicht wirklich kühl ... eigentlich wurds sogar ziemlich heiß und die Effizienz ist dann natürlich auch für Ar....

@ Piou 

gut das du mich grad dran erinnerst das ich dir noch ne Mail schreiben wollte ...


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das CP750W war bei mir nicht wirklich kühl ... eigentlich wurds sogar ziemlich heiß und die Effizienz ist dann natürlich auch für Ar....


 
Ich hab mir dein Vergleich auch angeguckt aber nicht so schlau drauß geworden. Wie ist denn die Effizienz beim Combat hast du das gemessen?
Oder wolltest du es extra kaputt kriegen?


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mir dein Vergleich auch angeguckt aber nicht so schlau drauß geworden. Wie ist denn die Effizienz beim Combat hast du das gemessen?
> Oder wolltest du es extra kaputt kriegen?


 
Ich habs nicht drauf angelegt das es kaputt geht , aber ein Lasttest mit Prime95 und Furmark MUSS ein 750W Netzteil mit meiner Kiste überstehen ... 

Ich hab die Verbräuche gemessen und in der Tabelle entsprechend protokolliert ... und kurz bevor es abgeschaltet hat wars unter PC Vollast richtig schon warm um nicht zu sagen heiß ...

edit:

PS: Hab übrigens nun auch endlich mein HCP


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht drauf angelegt das es kaputt geht , aber ein Lasttest mit Prime95 und Furmark MUSS ein 750W Netzteil mit meiner Kiste überstehen ...
> 
> Ich hab die Verbräuche gemessen und in der Tabelle entsprechend protokolliert ... und kurz bevor es abgeschaltet hat wars unter PC Vollast richtig schon warm um nicht zu sagen heiß ...


 
Aha. Dein Bericht liest sich als wenn du sehr voreingenommen warst und im Vorhinein schon darauf gezielt hast dass du das NT kaputt kriegst, egal wie und wenns mit dem Hammer ist. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> PS: Hab übrigens nun auch endlich mein HCP


 
Das ist doch schön. 
Sind deine Stecker auch so wackelig obwohl sie fest eingesteckt sind?


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha. Dein Bericht liest sich als wenn du sehr voreingenommen warst und im Vorhinein schon darauf gezielt hast dass du das NT kaputt kriegst, egal wie und wenns mit dem Hammer ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich sags mal so, ich war ein bissle genervt weil erst das dritte CP750W bis zum Lasttest überlebt hat ... und den Vollasttest mit fast 600W primärseitig ... da kann man sich die (In) Effizienz ja selbst errechnen ... zumal der Vergleich mit dem TPN 750W ja durchaus passend ist ...

Aber nen Hammer brauch ich nicht, dafür hab ich meine GTX470 SOC 

Aber bei mir sind die Secker alle bombenfest, da wackelt nix ... wobei, im Review von Kitguru wurde ja noch bemängelt das die KM Platine nur gesteckt und nicht geschraubt ist ... meine ist komplett verschraubt ... kann also gut sein das Antec einige kleine Details nochmal überarbeitet hat ... und mein HCP kam ja direkt per Luftfracht aus Taiwan


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

Bei meinem sind die Stecker alle wackelig und bei einem Kabel löst sich das Sleeve schon auf.
Technisch sind die ja super aber von der Verarbeitung her eine einzige Katastrophe. Selten habe ich ein so merkwürdiges Netzteil gehabt. 
Das war aber auch eins der ersten muss ich dazu sagen. Ich habs von einem Freund aus England bekommen, der es gestest und mir dann überlassen hat als sie noch nicht mal im Handel verfügbar waren.

Da ich die 850 Watt Leistung eigentlich sowieso nicht mehr brauche weil ich kein SLI mehr machen überlege ich mir es zu verkaufen und mir ein neues, kleineres zu kaufen. 600 Watt sind ja mehr als ausreichend für mein System.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> wobei dein Xilence (das du ja von der PCGH bekommen hast ... so vonwegen Abstürze und so )  ist eigentlich ganz spannend ... zwar ein Abklatsch von Enhance (CM  Silent Pro, Sharkoon Rush Power) aber ein durchweg brauchbares Andyson  ... und das Rasurbo ist sowieso ganz nice ... finde ich zumindest
> 
> Irgendwie freut mich es aber trotzdem das du mir nun zustimmst
> 
> Ich liebe es recht zu haben



Das Xilence hab ich nicht von PCGH bekommen, sondern von Xilence direkt 
Mein Rasurbotest ist auch schon seid Freitag fertig, aber die Leute von der Redaktion, welche ich anschrieb, haben noch nicht geantwortet, ob ich den veröffentlichen darf. Wegen der Forenregel Absatz Werbung 

Ich warte nun seid Freitag auf eine Antwort


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

@ Threshold

Wart noch ein paar Wochen ...  Aber deine "Probleme" würden durchaus dafür sprechen das mein HCP ne etwas aktuellere Rev ist ... evtl. hat Christoph ja auch noch Lust was dazu zu schreiben ... 

@ GxGamer

Ich hab für meine Artikel bisher nie die Zustimmung der Redaktion oder der Mods eingeholt ... es ist ja auch keine Werbung in dem Sinne sondern ein Userreview ...


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

Ich geh auch mal davon aus das es unnötig ist..
So richtig kommerziell sind die Tests ja nicht


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Threshold
> 
> Wart noch ein paar Wochen ...  Aber deine "Probleme" würden durchaus dafür sprechen das mein HCP ne etwas aktuellere Rev ist ... evtl. hat Christoph ja auch noch Lust was dazu zu schreiben ...


 
Das ist kein Problem. Ich hab mit einem Dark Power Pro geliebäugelt. Aber auch die neuen Cougar gefallen mir.
Favorit ist derzeit daas Seasonic X-650 Watt.

Aber wenn du gerade einen super Test am Laufen hast dann kann ich auf das Ergebnis noch warten.
Es wäre aber toll, wenn du mir schon mal ein paar dezente Infos vorab sagen könntest. Dann fällt die Entscheidung leichter. 

Ein neues Gehäuse brauche ich auch nocht. Das Lian Li ist eine einzige Enttäuschung. So teuer und so schlecht. Furchtbar. Da vermisse ich mein Corsair doch. Aber ich habe den Rechner so mit dem Gehäuse damals verkauft und brauchte daher ein neues.

Kannst du ein gutes empfehlen?
Also großes Gehäuse. Big Tower wenn möglich. Preis ist nebensächlich.
Ich hatte das Corsiar 800D gehabt, das fand ich gut. Aber jetzt wollte ich eins mit USB 3 haben.


----------



## Philipus II (8. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha. Dein Bericht liest sich als wenn du sehr voreingenommen warst und im Vorhinein schon darauf gezielt hast dass du das NT kaputt kriegst, egal wie und wenns mit dem Hammer ist.


Ich lese es eher so, dass er mit einem Ableben gerechnet hat.
Dass ein Netzteil sich bei Volllast verabschiedet, sollte nicht sein.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Februar 2011)

@Threshold

wart trotzdem noch ab  es könnten in ein paar Wochen Netzteile auf den Markt kommen die du jetzt noch garnicht auf dem Schirm hast  und die HCP Serie hat ja auch bei niedriger Last ne verdammt gute Effizienz ... bei meinem Rechner braucht das HCP 1200W nur ~5W mehr im Idle als das 750er ...

@ Phillipus II

Wie schon geschrieben, ich hatte ne gewisse Vorabfrustration da 2 NTs direkt im Eimer waren noch bevor ich die Tests machen konnte ... und den Artikel hab ich ja auch erst geschrieben als ich sowieso mit allen Tests durch war ... deswegen der "dezente" Unterton


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2011)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich lese es eher so, dass er mit einem Ableben gerechnet hat.
> Dass ein Netzteil sich bei Volllast verabschiedet, sollte nicht sein.


 
Ich hab schon alle möglichen Netzteile in Rauch aufgehen sehen. Nicht nur billig Marken. 
Der herftigste Knall war bei einem Enermax Revolution 1250 Watt. Das hat so dermaßen geknallt dass mir fast die Ohren rausgeflogen sind. 
Beim Knallen ist das EVGA SLI Classified auseinander geflogen. Der i7 980 X ist zum Glück heil geblieben. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> wart trotzdem noch ab  es könnten in ein paar Wochen Netzteile auf den Markt kommen die du jetzt noch garnicht auf dem Schirm hast  und die HCP Serie hat ja auch bei niedriger Last ne verdammt gute Effizienz ... bei meinem Rechner braucht das HCP 1200W nur ~5W mehr im Idle als das 750er ...


 
Was kommt denn noch?
Hatte jetzt nur die neuen Cougar im Auge. Wegen des Faceliftings. 

Dass das 1200 Watt nur 5 Watt mehr zieht als das 750er ist nicht schlecht.
Aber die 5 Watt sind ja rein auf die Effizienz zurück zu führen.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Februar 2011)

Warte die Cebit ab  ... es kommt von einigen Anbietern noch was ... auch sowas technisch feines wie die HCP


----------

